# What will happen if I give too many 1 star ratings



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Today's been extremely unlucky for me. 5 airport trips. all within 3 miles to the airport which I give 1 star by default if they do not tip. All trips were consecutively done so I gave five 1 star ratings in a row.

I'm a little concerned what may happen if Uber finds out that I am giving out too many 1 star ratings. From an earlier post in this forum, I remember seeing a person get a temporarily deactivated for spamming 1 star ratings. So I'm wondering if this still applies or something else may occur.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seek other employment as soon as possible


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Today's been extremely unlucky for me. 5 airport trips. all within 3 miles to the airport which I give 1 star by default if they do not tip. All trips were consecutively done so I gave five 1 star ratings in a row.
> 
> I'm a little concerned what may happen if Uber finds out that I am giving out too many 1 star ratings. From an earlier post in this forum, I remember seeing a person get a temporarily deactivated for spamming 1 star ratings. So I'm wondering if this still applies or something else may occur.


1 star if no tip? That's quite excessive. I've only ever given out two 1 stars and it was for many reasons. I 100% disagree with what you're doing. Give 4 stars if no tip if you want but 1 is just wrong. You won't last long if you expect a tip from every rider


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

You will be issued a badge and win a Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Pax rating system is a joke. I bet 1 stars don't even register to an account. Why would Uber care to give their Pax low ratings as long as they A) didn't commit a crime, such as assault or theft, against the Driver or B) pay their fee

I've rarely seen a rider with such a low ratings and there's nothing stopping those with excessively low ratings, or if they actually do get deactivated, to just make a new account. 

That's why I'm very weary of 5.0 rating passengers...


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> 1 star if no tip? That's quite excessive. I've only ever given out two 1 stars and it was for many reasons. I 100% disagree with what you're doing. Give 4 stars if no tip if you want but 1 is just wrong. You won't last long if you expect a tip from every rider


No, I do give 5 stars to non-tippers almost every time as long as it's not a min fare trip (which is 3-4 stars) but going to the airport when it's not even 3 miles away is a huge waste of time and gas due to the excessive traffic going both in and out, hence why I give 1 star because it's a very undesirable ride for me.


steveK2016 said:


> The Pax rating system is a joke. I bet 1 stars don't even register to an account. Why would Uber care to give their Pax low ratings as long as they A) didn't commit a crime, such as assault or theft, against the Driver or B) pay their fee
> 
> I've rarely seen a rider with such a low ratings and there's nothing stopping those with excessively low ratings, or if they actually do get deactivated, to just make a new account.
> 
> That's why I'm very weary of 5.0 rating passengers...


It's usually the 5.0 passengers that tip, which is why they have a 5.0 rating. Other than that, most of them are new riders but for the most part, new riders are generally friendly and asks a lot of questions about the uber app. Rarely do I get 5.0 riders who are rude and condescending.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> 1 star if no tip? That's quite excessive. I've only ever given out two 1 stars and it was for many reasons. I 100% disagree with what you're doing. Give 4 stars if no tip if you want but 1 is just wrong. You won't last long if you expect a tip from every rider


Agree with this. If you expect a tip from every pax be a cab. Even Lyft drivers dont get a tip from every single Pax.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> It's usually the 5.0 passengers that tip, which is why they have a 5.0 rating


Actually a 5.0 rating means nothing... Picked up a pax with a 5.0, he was annoying and I said to myself why does he have a 5.0? He told me it was his first Uber ever.

I love pax with a 4.9+, means they have taken several rides and gotten fives, maybe a 4 here or there. A 5.0 could mean you are their first or second Uber ride.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Today's been extremely unlucky for me. 5 airport trips. all within 3 miles to the airport which I give 1 star by default if they do not tip. All trips were consecutively done so I gave five 1 star ratings in a row.
> 
> I'm a little concerned what may happen if Uber finds out that I am giving out too many 1 star ratings. From an earlier post in this forum, I remember seeing a person get a temporarily deactivated for spamming 1 star ratings. So I'm wondering if this still applies or something else may occur.


The Uber bots don't care about ratings. In fact, the smaller the trip, the better. Uber makes a killing on small trips...a killing!

I think a non-tipper does not deserve a 5 star and you did what you should do. I do the same unless they are pleasant and I like them.


----------



## Michael Williams 27519 (Sep 2, 2015)

I would have rated them a 3…Five is my starting point. Deduct one point for minimum fare and a second point for no tip. All non-tipers should be receiving a four automatically.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The Pax rating system is a joke. I bet 1 stars don't even register to an account. Why would Uber care to give their Pax low ratings as long as they A) didn't commit a crime, such as assault or theft, against the Driver or B) pay their fee
> 
> I've rarely seen a rider with such a low ratings and there's nothing stopping those with excessively low ratings, or if they actually do get deactivated, to just make a new account.
> 
> That's why I'm very weary of 5.0 rating passengers...


I have given a few 1 star ratings to PAX only because there is no "0" star rating. Had one PAX ask if he could have a beer while transporting, advised that a open container is against the law in Alabama. 1 minute from drop off, he opened the beer. Took the beer and poured it out in the street. Had another PAX steal from me..


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> The Uber bots don't care about ratings. In fact, the smaller the trip, the better. Uber makes a killing on small trips...a killing!
> 
> I think a non-tipper does not deserve a 5 star and you did what you should do. I do the same unless they are pleasant and I like them.


Well, I always like to give the benefit of the doubt when they don't tip. They could simply not have enough to go around or their trying to cut expenses on things. I don't do the same for those who choose Uber to go to the airport when they could've taken a shuttle obviously or walk a couple blocks away to their destination.



Michael Williams 27519 said:


> I would have rated them a 3&#8230;Five is my starting point. Deduct one point for minimum fare and a second point for no tip. All non-tipers should be receiving a four automatically.


I only give 3s to minimum fares with no tip (that's $2.80 with no tip for a 5-10 minute ride)
I'll be happy to add a star if they were friendly but I will never give anything more than 1 star to people who request airport trips when it's only 3-4 miles away because I'm essentially giving money to them by taking them to the airport. I don't think a 40 minute ride (10 minutes going there, 15 minutes going in, 15 minutes going out) is worth $3.50.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Today's been extremely unlucky for me. 5 airport trips. all within 3 miles to the airport which I give 1 star by default if they do not tip. All trips were consecutively done so I gave five 1 star ratings in a row.
> 
> I'm a little concerned what may happen if Uber finds out that I am giving out too many 1 star ratings. From an earlier post in this forum, I remember seeing a person get a temporarily deactivated for spamming 1 star ratings. So I'm wondering if this still applies or something else may occur.


Nothing


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

You just won't be matched with them. It works out very well and over time it improves your cancel and acceptance rates. The highest a non tipper can get from me is 4 stars. Never had uber ***** at me about how I rate PAX. Just everything else I do.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> You just won't be matched with them. It works out very well and over time it improves your cancel and acceptance rates. The highest a non tipper can get from me is 4 stars. Never had uber ***** at me about how I rate PAX. Just everything else I do.


I wish this was true, because it's not. I had a repeat client who I gave 1 star to get matched with me again not too long ago. The 1 star was because he was full of himself and wouldn't stop antagonizing his friends (which I felt like were on the right) about staying over at their place and causing a lot of trouble and threatening to kill or seriously hurt. It was a very uncomfortable conversation which prompted me to give him a low rating. I only took him again because he was coincidentally just picking up something and I didn't really feel like he was going to endanger me anymore.

Sometimes I get that certain 'vibe' from riders which makes me want to rate high or low without actually putting much thought into it.

The only way you can stop requesting pax from being matched with you is to contact Uber Support.


----------

